# The Fish are Starting to Play Back........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I got up this morning before daylight and walked down to the beach with the intention of walking to the jetties and back. I try to do it most mornings and many times I will carry a rod with me and look for something swimming along the beach to cast to and try to trick. This morning I carried a small Flyrod with a shrimp patterned fly tied on. It was right at sunrise so visibility was very limited but the water close to shore was clear. Not long into my walk I spotted a waking fish down the beach so I hurried to get withing casting range as the fish made the wake swimming just below the waters surface. As I hurried along I started stripping flyline off the reel in preparing for a cast to the fish that has me all excited......I get close enough to cast and a small wave changes the fishes direction and turns it to swimming almost straight at me....A false cast...then two and I lay a perfect shot down and the small shrimp fly lands directly in front of the oncoming wake. I waited and started a stripping retrieve only to watch the wake swim right by my fly as I hurried to get the fly back in front of the fish...while watching the wake it becomes apparent that I was the one that was "Tricked" this morning as this pool toy swam right up to the beach and beached itself while it's little propeller ran wide open..... The fish have started to Play back..............

I giggled and promised to get them back. 

I hope you have a great day and an even better weekend.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good to see you back Garbo. Thanks for the fun report.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back Garbo!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

HE LIVES Welcome back


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Garbo! Been missing your posts. That must have been a shock! haha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic man, classic!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!! It's been a minute... Welcome back!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome! This one may go 10 pages. Welcome back.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo...nice to see you back on the PFF...tight lines bro!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha nice catch!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Gave me a good laugh! I felt like I was there, nice write up!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back it's about time


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I always enjoy your posts Garbo.Keep them coming


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

That's great! hahaha


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well played fishes...well played.


----------

